# This weather



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2011)

Sucks!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2011)

Yup.  And it seems to be that the last few years this is our normal.  Where sometime in mid/late October we get a quick blast of cold air and some snow to tease us a bit, and then it warms back up slowly over the next week or so, and then we get "stuck" in this pattern where we've got above normal temps (often just a degree or two too warm at elevation over northern ski areas for them to make snow  ) for most of November and then sometime around the last weekend of November into the 1st week or so of December, winter shows up in a big way with way below normal temps for optimum snowmaking and a series of storms that set things up for a great Christmas week and beyond.

But right now in that November crappy pattern, yup, this weather sucks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup.  And it seems to be that the last few years this is our normal.  Where sometime in mid/late October we get a quick blast of cold air and some snow to tease us a bit, and then it warms back up slowly over the next week or so, and then we get "stuck" in this pattern where we've got above normal temps (often just a degree or two too warm at elevation over northern ski areas for them to make snow  ) for most of November and then sometime around the last weekend of November into the 1st week or so of December, winter shows up in a big way with way below normal temps for optimum snowmaking and a series of storms that set things up for a great Christmas week and beyond.



Hope you are right. I didn't catch the whole thing, but the weather dude on Fox 25 mentioned last night that a lot of years with mild Novembers had mild winters ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2011)

water is wet

literally :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope you are right. I didn't catch the whole thing, but the weather dude on Fox 25 mentioned last night that a lot of years with mild Novembers had mild winters ...



Give it time.  There is alot of snow and cold air in the northern hemisphere this year. It may not take that much to shove it our way.  I wanted to ski this weekend but threw in the towel upon seeing the forecast.  I had the same idea last year this exact same weekend with the same result and we all know how that turned out.  Winter will come (its still only fall).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 16, 2011)

L.E.S.  tomorrow nite and friday on the  TUG HILL plateau -------------------here it comes !


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 16, 2011)

It s u c k s ! ! !


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't worry. The past 6 hunting seasons (opening day is this Saturday for deer, and its three weeks) start in the 50's and end in the 20's with a snowpack. The last weekend is usually spent one day hunting and one day skiing. Fingers remain crossed though.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

chance of rain/snow tonight/Thursday.  Then it warms back up.  Messin with my mind...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sucks!



LOL...this was the only word that I thought of when reading the title.


----------



## Nick (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah I went from like out of control stoke to just a general damp feeling :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2011)

It is supposed to flurry in MA little people.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> It is supposed to flurry in MA little people.



Flurries dont mean squat!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good mountain biking weather...


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 18, 2011)

snowmaking!  wahoo


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, was on FB this morning and it seems everywhere is making snow!


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Pattern not looking too good for the next few weeks  It will come though. This way most folks won't have to worry about giving up a day on the hill vs. getting holiday shopping done! (Trying to find the 1/2 full side of a pretty empty glass right now!)


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Pattern not looking too good for the next few weeks  It will come though. This way most folks won't have to worry about giving up a day on the hill vs. getting holiday shopping done! (Trying to find the 1/2 full side of a pretty empty glass right now!)



You're a brave man for posting that here!   Yeah, pretty tough for a while but I'm amazed how quick some resorts can lay down the snow in such a short amount of time when conditions warrant.  

Good to see you again DrJeff!  :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah, was on FB this morning and it seems everywhere is making snow!



And I dont get why.  WIndham, Hunter, Belleayre etc....  Weather looks poor for it.  I almost think it's like they're losing patience (much like us on this board).

At this rate, Mother Nature isnt getting a Christmas card from me this year.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2011)

63 in SoVT right now. Total crap!


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

Yup 60s today... Was good for clearing leaves though


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

Cooler next week. I should not be doing yard work in a t-shirt in November.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2011)

Glenn said:


> 63 in SoVT right now. Total crap!



Those numbers should be backwards!


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 20, 2011)

I made lemonade today and went trout fishing. Did well (ridiculously so)

But I'm gonna spit blood if one more person at work remarks how nice the weather is...


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2011)

The only good news I see in all this is that the snowmaking ponds should be topped off.:-(


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> I made lemonade today and went trout fishing. Did well (ridiculously so)
> 
> But I'm gonna spit blood if one more person at work remarks how nice the weather is...



We'll get them back with a HUGE snowstorm April 1st.  Again.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Cooler next week. I should not be doing yard work in a t-shirt in November.



But still above normal.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey according to not so accurate Accuweather, Stratton, Me (Sugarloaf, Saddleback) is to get 13 inches of snow.  You can always hope...:lol:


----------



## Breeze (Nov 20, 2011)

All the  natives  are restless.  

Your business owners, your ski area managers, restauranteurs, hired  seasonal  help promised  certain start dates for  work, all want this season  to take off.   Sooner   rather than later.  Please. 

 where is the glass half  full? 

 Our heating fuel  bills  for  November will be a huge blessing.   I hope we  can remember that in  April. 

 Breeze


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 21, 2011)

I see some white in northern NE!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

I took advantage of the warm weather and got the xmas lights up in the trees and shrubs.  No not lit.  Not until next week.  I could not run the extentsion cords until the elves clean up the leaves.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

I can think of one place that has been open daily for skiing and riding for a couple weeks thus far.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

I was in the airport last Monday.  There was a little kid staring out the window, then bursts out loudly singing, "Rain rain, go away come again another day!"   It stirred a pretty good laugh out of the crowd as we waited for our delayed flights.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 21, 2011)

Check out the NEK weather site. Pretty good analysis of the storm on the forecast discussion link and it seems like we have a shot of getting some decent snow at the higher resorts. Keep em crossed, we need it because the next week looks pretty poor.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> We'll get them back with a HUGE snowstorm April 1st.  Again.



Please God yes....


----------



## nekweather (Nov 22, 2011)

*A few morning updates...*

A few updates - Morning analysis is showing the strong ridge of high pressure is going to pancake and hang in there a little longer than initially expected. European model continues to agree with the GFS remarkably well and has the low deepening quite impressively by midday Wednesday. Explosive development of the low will allow the system to draw more cold air from the north and keep snow going, especially above 2500 feet. Below 2500 feet, I'm still thinking it's a coin toss - some areas may see 1-3" of snow, while others may see more of a mix to plain cold rain. For you skier and riders I know your concerned only with the white stuff. This will be no powder machine - but a great storm to put down a nice base layer of heavy wet snow, which we never got last year. Temperatures above 2500-3000 feet will support all snow and given the QPF estimates, that could translate to 6-12" along the spine of the Green's up to Stowe. As for Jay,  I mentioned this yesterday - they have the advantage of being furthest to the north, benefiting from that northwesterly fetch. Jay Peak could make out pretty damn well with 8 to upwards of 18" of snow -especially as the storm wraps up and backside up-slope flow fires up the "Jay Cloud". That's the way it's looking this morning - but I'll say it again, this forecast is teetering on a bust. Sleet and/or plain rain mixing in or a more southerly track will drastically reduce snowfall accumulations - if we were in the middle of December it would be a no brain er 6-12". Either way - Wednesday should be a wild weather day for most of New England. Enjoy It!

Northeast Kingdom Weather
www.nekweather.net


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 22, 2011)

We need a pattern busting storm to bring down the cold.

I'm afraid I am seeing what winter will be like in central pa.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2011)

nekweather said:


> A few updates - Morning analysis is showing the strong ridge of high pressure is going to pancake and hang in there a little longer than initially expected.
> 
> Northeast Kingdom Weather
> www.nekweather.net



I've never seen this actually work but here's maybe a better look at it. This is taken from a screen capture of the NAM model on NOAA.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 28, 2011)

Really really really sucks... I left for work this morning and it was 60?!?! 

At least I got my turns in on Saturday!


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> Really really really sucks... I left for work this morning and it was 60?!?!
> 
> At least I got my turns in on Saturday!




I hate tropical weather.  I guess the snowbirds haven't flown yet:evil:


----------



## Abubob (Nov 28, 2011)

This from The Single Chair Weather Blog is a long winded explanation for the current trend but the last two paragraphs of the Nov 25 entry make sense to us little people and offers some hope.

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## AngryHugo (Nov 28, 2011)

Our neighbors were putting up Christmas decorations in their shorts this weekend.  This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2011)

AngryHugo said:


> Our neighbors were *putting up Christmas decorations in their shorts* this weekend.*  This is completely unacceptable.*



Ditto.

Arrived in N.VT for Thanksgiving on Wednesday night, to the tune of 7 beautiful  inches of freshly fallen snow.  

Left yesterday morning with not so much as an inch of that snow remaining, and me in a t-shirt......in Vermont....... in late November.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

not enough virgins.  not enough virgins.  not enough virgins.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not even rushing to get my snow tires on. That's sad...


----------

